# "Repairs" to Echo CS 3400



## Jumper (Feb 23, 2007)

This has safety implications hence my reasoning for posting it here....

Took my small saw into a local Stihl/Echo/Huskie dealer for what I thought would be a professional tune up (I have changed plugs filters etc but thought some attention beyond my capability as a small engine mechanic was due).

$138 later, and at the arena where I play hockey find out saw still does not run-no problems starting as before, but won't take throttle input. ( I was supposed to be doing some really minor pruning as a favour, about a half hour worth of time). Needless to say I was a little miffed, but minded my tongue when I returned to the dealer, saw in hand. 

Service's solution-start it with the throttle locked full on!!!!!!!!!!! At this point I was kind of fed up with being called "young fella" (I am 47), being advised only to use new high test gas etc real condesending -I just looked at the goober behind the counter and calmly stated I doubt most climbers would do that up a tree, and that the saw was designed to be started at a low idle for safety reasons. I left saw in hand.

Can you imagine a reputable dealer suggesting the above after the customer had paid in full for a tune up?? They just lost any future business I might direct their way; I had bought a MS 290 from them some time ago.


----------

